# black wheels on a 20v coupe?



## MyAudiGoFast (Apr 5, 2001)

I was wondering if anyone has or has seen black wheels on a coupe. i think they would look pretty good but not sure. here is a pic if someone would be kind enough to put them on a black coupe for me in photoshop. here are links to pics: black wheels: http://seattle.audiworld.com/images/tour_042801/images/IMG_1756.jpg 
black coupe: http://www.20v.org/davidcar.jpg 
thanks in advance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
~Danny


----------



## Eurospec Coupe (May 2, 2001)

*Re: black wheels on a 20v coupe? (MyAudiGoFast)*

I got my wheels powder coated black as few months ago havent had the money to get new tires for them. So I have these preety black wheels waiting to go back on to my coupe. I am getting really anxious.


----------



## h2o audi90 (May 23, 2000)

*Re: black wheels on a 20v coupe? (Eurospec Coupe)*

i know that i don't have a coupe, but still the fronts look the same, here's a pic of my car.


----------



## MyAudiGoFast (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: black wheels on a 20v coupe? (h2o audi90)*

yes,i must say i like that pic..... eurospec-what wheels did you get powdercoated? who does it and what does it cost? when i do get wheels i would love to get them coated if they are not black already. also, if you have pictures of just the rims i would love to see that too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Danny


----------



## Eurospec Coupe (May 2, 2001)

*Re: black wheels on a 20v coupe? (MyAudiGoFast)*

Here is a pic of the wheels and the car they will go back on someday!
















As for how much it costs it didnt cost me anything. I have a really good hook-up. The bead blasting to strip off all the old stuff was about $100. Which I didnt have to pay for, the coating was done by a place I worked at a few years ago. They did it all and didnt charge me a thing. Always to good to keep connections like that!


[Modified by Eurospec Coupe, 9:50 PM 10-9-2001]


----------



## MyAudiGoFast (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: black wheels on a 20v coupe? (Eurospec Coupe)*

wow-i really like your car. i cant wait to see them wheels on it... i agree, connections do come in handy, they are always nice
Danny


----------



## absolutcq20v (Sep 7, 2000)

*Re: black wheels on a 20v coupe? (Eurospec Coupe)*

That is one SMOOTH lookin CQ!!! What make/where did you get the sideskirts, bumpers, and wing?!...and what kinda cash did you throw into it? Truly beautiful car...can't wait to get mine to that kinda state. Keep her looking great.














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: black wheels on a 20v coupe? (Eurospec Coupe)*

So it IS the Eurospec coupe! I've seen your car a few times. I live out by Nike HQ and I've caught a few glimpses. 
NICE coupe.










[Modified by Diamond Dave, 12:04 PM 10-10-2001]


----------



## Eurospec Coupe (May 2, 2001)

*Re: black wheels on a 20v coupe? (absolutcq20v)*

I totaly scorred on this car. I bought it like it sits for $13,000. The body kit is reiger which i am told is no longer available. It has a ton of motor work done, 2.6 stroker, forged pistons, cams,etc. All i have had to really invest in the car is $400 for a new driver window regulator.


----------



## MyAudiGoFast (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: black wheels on a 20v coupe? (Eurospec Coupe)*

that is definately a score, btw what size are those wheels you are throwin on there?


----------



## Eurospec Coupe (May 2, 2001)

*Re: black wheels on a 20v coupe? (MyAudiGoFast)*

The wheels are only 17", didnt want to slow it down by putting anything bigger on it.


----------



## MyAudiGoFast (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: black wheels on a 20v coupe? (Eurospec Coupe)*

i like it even more....







for you


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: black wheels on a 20v coupe? (Eurospec Coupe)*

Ahhh I JUST read about your coupe like 2 days ago. I want to make a stroker motor as well, as part of the "super-f*in-fast" coupe turbo project.
What crank did Eurosport use? Is that the Eurovan crank? 
BTW, I love the body kit - very tasty especially since it doesn't require the B4 hood to look good like most RS2-based kits do. 
Thanks a ton man I hope you can help me out!
Richard
1990 CQ 191K


----------



## absolutcq20v (Sep 7, 2000)

*Re: black wheels on a 20v coupe? (billzcat1)*

Does anyone have the issue of EC with the "Eurospec Code Red" article that they can maybe share with the rest of us? I know the 20v.org list was querrying for it as well. That's be schweet...I'd love to see the article.


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: black wheels on a 20v coupe? (absolutcq20v)*

Sure thing Tony - surprised you missed it on the 20v list! 
http://www.killjoy.net/ecmag/ 
Enjoy! This page also has a good article on an S2....mmmm turbo goodness
Richard
1990 CQ 191K


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: black wheels on a 20v coupe? (Eurospec Coupe)*

"The bead blasting to strip off all the old stuff was about $100"
Might I ask where this place is? I have a set of wheels I need to get stripped so I can refinish them and turn them into winter wheels. I'm sure they wouldn't mind the extra business...btw: any discounts for VWV memvers....








Thanks,
Richard
1990 CQ 191K


[Modified by billzcat1, 10:09 PM 10-15-2001]


----------



## Eurospec Coupe (May 2, 2001)

*Re: black wheels on a 20v coupe? (billzcat1)*

I have a copy of that EC issue, Because it is my car that is in it! As for the place that I had do my bead blasting I wouldnt recomend them. They are use to doing heavy equipment, and it took much sanding to get them ready to powder coat. Luckly i didnt have to do the sanding.


----------



## absolutcq20v (Sep 7, 2000)

*Re: black wheels on a 20v coupe? (billzcat1)*

_Enjoy! This page also has a good article on an S2....mmmm turbo goodness_ 
Schweet.....20v turbo...Mmmmm.


----------



## StattlichPassat (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: black wheels on a 20v coupe? (Eurospec Coupe)*

Oh my gosh... where did you get those Evos??! I am dying to find a silver set for my black A2 GTI but they are impossible to find. My friend says I should get some powdercoated black. Just... like.. mmmm... those... =D..


----------



## Eurospec Coupe (May 2, 2001)

*Re: black wheels on a 20v coupe? (NightFlyerGTI)*

The Evos were on the car when I bought it. I powder coated them because they were showing some wear being older wheels. Went with black because I thought it would look preety sweet on the red car!


----------

